# Xbox - Controller am PC



## xarruso (5. November 2008)

Hi Leute!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Xbox 360 Controller für PC zuzulegen.
Ich will mir dabei einen mit Kabel kaufen, weil ich beim Kabellosen nur wieder Batterien hab und der auch teurer ist!
Es gibt ja einen extra Xbox Controller für Windows, der bei amazon leider ausverkauft ist .
Kann ich auch einen ganz normalen Xbox 360 Controller mit Kabel am PC anschließen und erkennt ihn Windows trotzdem auch wenn er  eigentlich für die Xbox ist??
Hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert??

Freue mich auf schnelle antworten
mfg xarruso


----------



## caine2011 (5. November 2008)

nein das klappt nicht du brauchst den for windows certified

such doch mal bei norskit alternate oder mindfactory


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. November 2008)

im i net gibts angeblich iwo anleitungen wie man den controller umbaut, das soll angeblich funktionieren, allerdings geht der controller dann warsch nich mehr für die xBox^^


----------



## grubsnek (5. November 2008)

allerdings geht der 360 Controller für Windows auch bei der Xbox. 
Microsoft XBox 360 Controller (Windows) Gamepad Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## GoZoU (5. November 2008)

Also wenn der normalen 360-Controller der mit der grünen Verpackung ist (afaik hat der 360 für den PC ne rote) dann geht er bei mir ohne Probleme.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xarruso (5. November 2008)

Thx für eure schnellen Antworten!
Werds mal nicht riskieren und mir eins für Windows kaufen. Wenns scho 30€ kostet solls auch siecher laufen  !
Werd aber auch noch schauen was andere Hersteller so ham!


----------



## DON (8. November 2008)

wie kommt ihr darauf des man nen extra windows cerifizierten braucht ich habe nen ganz normalen und meine freunde haben sich auch alle den normalen geholt in der grünen packung und der funkt einwandfrei man muss sich für win xp auch nen treiber bei microsoft ziehen


----------



## xarruso (9. November 2008)

THX!
Ich werd mal schaun welchen ich nehm, warscheinlich den "for Windows" wenn er nicht erheblich teurer ist!
Ich werd in mir zu Weihnachten wünschen^^


----------

